# Magical Seville...



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Seville (Spain)*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Magical Seville indeed. Very nice and colourful photos..:cheers:


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Beautiful city!! Sevilla is great :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful pics from a beautiful city :cheers:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I've already been there, it's beautiful! I love the spanish cities!


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Giralda in Christmas*










*Cartuja93*










*Santa Justa Station*



















*Imperial Pavilion*










*Former Monastery*










*La Carbonería*










*Giralda*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photo, dressed in red:


>


:cheers:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you 

*San Luis Church*










*Salvador Church*










*Great Avenue*










*University on Christmas Eve*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Me gusta Sevilla! 
Very nice city and country! Our neighbor! :cheers:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Seville Subway*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos once again, like the title: Magic Seville :cheers:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Christmas is coming to Seville...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gorgeous (no doubt that) photos... Christmas are "coming" indeed


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tomorrow... December... 























































''Isla Mágica'', the Tematic Park of the city:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful!  :cheers:


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

^^qué bien han dejado esta avenida.


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*It has snowed in Seville city after 50 years*


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

One of my favourite cities anywhere - I have been to Seville a number of times and look forward to returning again.
Not too touristy like so many European cities but just as beautiful as any!
Love it.


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

More new photos


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Guadalquivir River...*


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quiero ir a este ciudad. Great pictures, keep posting


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you so much 



















*Reales Alcázares*



















*San Telmo Palace*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

ugly city, Sorry!!hno:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

opinions differ 
good aerial picture. a bit darker than it could be


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, the photo was taken in 60´s


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

robhood said:


> ugly city, Sorry!!hno:


^^:crazy::crazy::crazy:

So beautiful this siti! jeje Awesome!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning pics! Seville is just wonderful, and anyone who has ever stepped foot in the city would know this only too well! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

robhood said:


> ugly city, Sorry!!hno:


*WHAT????????????????*



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SFC (Aug 2, 2007)

My own photos

Tobacco Factory (Sebastián Van der Bosh, 1726-57, Baroque)










Aerial View 










Fama Statue by Cayetano Acosta, 1757, Baroque)










Old Church of Sta. María de Jesús University, (1506, Gothic)










Mednacelli Palace (End XV Century, Mudejar)










Tobacco Factory´s Clock (1757, Cayetano Acosta, Baroque)










Monastery of Sta. María de las Cuevas (1400, Gothic)










Maria Luisa Park (1914, Foriester)










1929 Expo Pavillion (1914, Aníbal González, Mudejar Revival)










Abrines Building (1921, Juan Talavera y Heredia, Baroque Revival)










Baroque Palace










Cathedral´s Choir (1479, Pyeter Dancart)










Arzobispal Palace (C. XVIII, Lorenzo Fernández de Figueroa y Diego Antonio Díaz, Baroque)










San Telmo Palace (1682, Lorenzo Fernández de Figueroa, Baroque)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the updated photos of Seville :cheers: very nice, thanks again kay:


----------



## SFC (Aug 2, 2007)

More Pics. Alcazar Garden.













Mercury Fountain (1576, Diego de Pesquera, Paints by Diego de Esquivel C. XVII)










Marchena Door (C XV. Gothic)























































"Cenador del León" (1644, Diego Martín Orejuela)



















Carlos V Pavillion (1543, Juan Fernández)


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Fantastic photos! Thank you for helping me to complete the thread


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Good, SFC. Though I guess most of pictures you posted were made in 20 century


----------



## SFC (Aug 2, 2007)

I am going to complete the pics with descriptions and dates.


----------



## SFC (Aug 2, 2007)

New Photos

Pickman´s House (C. XVI)










"El Salvador" Church (1674, Esteban García and Leonardo de Figeroa, Manierism)










"El Salvador " Square










Church of San Juan de Dios Hospital (1574, Renaissance)










Patios




























And finally, a little photographic report of Venerables Hospital. Built between 1687 and 1697 by Leonardo de Figeroa.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning photos! Wonderful facades adorned with such great and inspiring detail..


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

More photos:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

robhood said:


> ugly city, Sorry!!hno:


Seville - simply one of the most magical cities I have ever seen! My first visit was in July when temps. reached 44c. even that did not put me off going back again and again (admittedly not in the middle of Summer!!)
Love it to bits.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos those new ones of Seville


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the photos, specially at night. Regards.*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank all 



cameronpaul said:


> Seville - simply one of the most magical cities I have ever seen! My first visit was in July when temps. reached 44c. even that did not put me off going back again and again (admittedly not in the middle of Summer!!)
> Love it to bits.


In summer the weather is very warm like in the rest of Spain and mediterranean countries :cheers:
If you can, I advise you to come in spring, when the temperatures are confortable, without cold or heat 
In winter the weather is very wet (for example this year it hasn´t stopped raining since December, with 2 days of snow in the city and metro area and more than 5 in the province) The temperatures are cold but not like in Northern Europe. 
Regards


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

ElSevillano22 said:


> Thank all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not that warm in the cantabrican coast. Spain has a very diverse climas depending on the zone 

I love Sevilla!


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

frozen said:


> Well, not that warm in the cantabrican coast. Spain has a very diverse climas depending on the zone
> 
> I love Sevilla!


Truth, but for example, in cities like Bilbao or San Sebastián is possible to reach 40ºC or more. However, your city, Santander, is cooler than the previous two in summer.
Thank you 

More photos:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Ah yes, one of my favourite European cities.


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those buildings, houses in the old part of Seville are really awesome  by architectural style...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ElSevillano22 said:


>


where is that??


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ElSevillano22 said:


>


lovely squere


----------



## SFC (Aug 2, 2007)

This is a eagle of the Royal pavillion in the Plaza de America, Maria Luisa Park.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Seville is a truly beautiful city...


----------



## SFC (Aug 2, 2007)

New Picks

Delicias Pier










Maria Luisa Park



















Street










Building in Plaza Nueva










Cathedral and Archivo de Indias










Sevilla Este District at Night


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

ElSevillano22 said:


>


This photo is probably the best. If only you had a bigger picture


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome and very nice  about the last photo, if it was a little bigger would be great


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

More photos 

*Reales Alcázares Palace*













*Pilatos Palace*







Other zones of the city


----------

